# Anyone use Extended Wear Contact Pad (E-Collar)



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/do24copad.html

My BLF gets real bad sores on the neck when collar is left on for extended periods of time (hunting). Does not have a problem training. They claim this will cut down on irritations.


----------

